# turbinado sugar or brown sugar



## triplebq (Feb 19, 2010)

Anybody use turbinado sugar in place of brown sugar ? Have been told to use on rubs for pork and ribs for a better bark .... any truth to this ?


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 19, 2010)

I often use both, or turbinado instead of any "white" sugars.


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 19, 2010)

The turbinado will take more heat before it darkens then the brown sugar.  Really depends on how high a heat yer plannin on usin.

I've used both, an they work, best thin ta do is try em both an see how they work out fer ya.  I use turbinado on my poultry cause I smoke it at a higher temp an it don't darken up so much.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 19, 2010)

I have switched to turbinado in my rubs and find it doesn't darken or burn like brown sugar can at times. It also doesn't clump up like brown sugar which is nice in rubs


----------



## jdt (Feb 19, 2010)

I started using it half and half with brown sugar with good results, I also like that fact its larger grains, easier to mix the rubs.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Feb 19, 2010)

I've used both also, but prefer brown sugar. It's really just a matter of personal taste. Best way to find out is to make up some rub with both and smoke away. That seems like a win/win situation to me!


----------



## triplebq (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks to each of you . I am looking for some today .  

Buddy


----------



## pit 4 brains (Feb 19, 2010)

I use turbinado. I like the texture and the flavor. In a straight taste test between brown, white, and "naturally blonde", I like the natural stuff so that's what I use. Shoulda opted for a poll on this subject..


----------



## sqwib (Feb 19, 2010)

Turbinado definitely for Butts, due to the long cooking time, but will use brown sugar on ribs if there's no turbinado around.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 19, 2010)

Go ahead and make one ( a poll ) . That is a good ideal . I was shopping for information . Thanks for your opinion as well .

Buddy


----------



## 2kewl (Feb 19, 2010)

I now use Turbinado for everything in the house -- don't buy white anymore.


----------



## carpetride (Feb 19, 2010)

Mostly Turbinado but still do use some Dark Brown.


----------



## pepseamani (Feb 21, 2010)

Turbinado is great! I just used it for the first time on ribs last night. There were not any crystals on the meat after cooking for a few hours. I would be curious how it stands up to a seven day brine. Looks good for bacon.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Feb 21, 2010)

put me down for turbinado, too, for all the reasons mentioned above. another good reason is that it is dry. my experience with brown sugar is that you get clumpy rub.


----------



## sweet chops bbq (Feb 22, 2010)

Turbinado has replaced brown sugar on all my rib and butt rubs. As previously stated it doesnt clump up provides a really nice bark.


----------



## buffalosmoke (Feb 22, 2010)

Another for Turbinado....it's all I've been using in my rubs for several years now. It's really nice on oatmeal too.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 22, 2010)

I switched to turbinado sugar a few years back, and my experience is much like Pineywoods. Give it a try, and make your decision afterwards.


----------

